# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  Restart Sqlserver Service

## cactuskhan

سلام
می خواستم بدونم چطوری می شه با JOB سرویس اس کیو ال رو ریستارت کرد ؟

با اسکجول ویندوز امتحان کردم روی ویندوز 7 جواب می ده اما روی سرور جواب نمی ده ! 

رم سرور بعد از چند روز خیلی پُر میشه میخوام مثلا 2 روز در هفته ساعت 12 شب سرویس SQLریستارت بشه 
!
 :متفکر:

----------


## stabesh

سلام دوستان . کسی نیست کمک کنه ؟
منم لازم دارم که با تعریف Job  در SQL2000   عمل  Restor  به صورت خودکار انجام بشه . دقیقا مثل حالتی که بک آپ خودکار میگیریم . کسی هیت راهنمایی کنه ؟؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
اول اینکه با Job نمیتونید اینکارو بکنید. چون وقتی سرویس Stop بشه چی میخواد کار Job رو انجام بده؟؟
Job ها دارند با همین سرویس ها کار میکنند بعد شما اونو دارید Stop می کنید.
این راه مناسبی نیست.
شما باید ببینید مشکل سیستم شما چیه؟
مشکل از استفاده نادرست از Query ها ٬‌ یا Index های نامناسب  و .... هست که باعث افزایش Plan ها و Page ها در Ram میشه و همین باعث کندی میشه که میشه با روشهایی مشکل رو حل کرد.

----------

